# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Best insulation type - timber/steel frame vs brick

## TheOtherLeft

I'm not sure if this is the correct forum page but here goes anyway. 
I'm a complete novice to this type of stuff and been doing a little reading on the topic. 
Which has better insulation properties - brick veneer or timber/steel frame? Assuming both have the same type & number of insulation batts. I understand brick itself has quite low R-value (<1) so isn't much use by itself but would the cladding panels (in a timber frame) offer much? 
Also which is better for insulation- brick veneer or reverse brick veneer? 
Thanks,
Ben

----------


## Moondog55

No question about which is "BETTER" but the answer lies in how the "Thermal mass" is utilised, and that construction is reverse brick veneer 
The answer to the other part of the question would have to be "It depends on the cladding" Ripple iron wouldn't help for instance 
See the heating and Cooling threads for some very complex discussions of this whole question and then read the insulation and thermal mass sections of the   Your Home Technical Manual - Home Page

----------


## jago

2nd that.

----------

